# Can't Get Touareg TDI Fuel Filter back in



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

Okay, first let me say that I feel totally stupid because I shouldn't have attempted this in the first place. That said, I noticed a significant loss of power in our Touareg V10 TDI today, and suspected the fuel filter. It had a slightly rough idle, would travel along just fine until you needed some extra power. Then it would shudder slightly and not give the power that I have come to love. 
So, I removed the four Torx screws on the cannister which exposed the filter. The filter seemed firmly fixed into place, then, when I pushed down on it, it sprung up like a jack-in-the-box. Sure enough, the filter cannister was full of gunk. The local VW parts store was out of stock (yes, I should have checked BEFORE removing!







). So, I gave everything a good cleaning and tried to put the filter back in. I figured I could at least drive it to pick up the parts this week.
The filter has a large spring and three clips at the base of the filter that go into a fitting into the base of the cannister. I've tried to line everything up, compress the spring so that the clips would snap into place, but I can't see to make that happen.
It seems like it should be an easy push-click-done, but I am having no luck. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Can't Get Touareg TDI Fuel Filter back in (biorig)*

There are several concerns not directly related to your problem but which might cause additional problems so I'll mention them just in case.
1) The gunk that was on the outside of the filter element may now be contaminating the inside depending on how you cleaned it and how the gunk moved around when you removed the filter. Not to mention, if there is any contaminated fuel sitting in the bottom of the filter housing - which I assume you totally cleaned...ANY of this gunk regardless of where it came from and then going into the fuel lines to the injectors will clog them and create many more issues that changing the filter will not resolve. So, instead of having a clogged filter you may get clogged injectors or damage the fuel pumps. Normally the contaminated fuel is siphoned off prior to you removing the filter and getting cross contamination.
2) The 2ndary fuel pumps supplying fuel to the injectors need to be primed prior to running starting after a filter change. If they run dry they are damaged and may not supply the correct pressures even if they work for a bit. Using Vag-Com or the Dealer VAS computer you can pump fuel from the tank into the system so these 2ndary pumps don't run dry or overheat.
I wouldn't install the old filter even if it takes a few days to get a new one from your dealer...again, you'll need to prime the pumps prior to just starting up your V10.
Having said all this you should go and purchase an online subscription to the Bentley Manual (see link below) and read the proper procedure for changing the filter + you'll have all sorts of good information available to you from Bentley for other times you may need such:
http://ebahn.bentleypublishers...AREG/

Good Luck and Keep Us Posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by V10 at 9:00 PM 11-10-2007_


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Volkswagen > Touareg > 2004-2006
5.0 Liter V10 2V TDI PD Engine Mechanical, Fuel Injection Glow Plug, Engine Code(s): BKW, BWF
20 - Fuel supply system componentsFuel filter (vehicles with engine code BKW), removing and installingSpecial tools, testers and auxiliary items required 
Hose clamps up to 25 mm dia. 3094 
Torque wrench (5 to 50 Nm) V.A.G 1331 
Spring-type clip pliers VAS 5024 A 
Suction pump VAS 5226 
Removing
Disconnect supply hose - 3 - (white marking) and return hose - 2 - (blue marking) from fuel filter. 
Connect suction pump VAS 5226 to water drain connection - arrow - of fuel filter. 
Operate suction pump VAS 5226 until fuel no longer flows out. 
Remove both mounting bolts - 1 - and remove connection with fuel lines. 
Open cap on coolant expansion tank.
Clamp off both coolant hoses - 4 - using hose clamps up to dia. 25 mm 3094 . 
Disconnect coolant hoses and catch escaping coolant using a rag.
Remove both mounting bolts - arrows - and pull fuel filter slightly toward front. 
Note:
Be careful not to lose the rubber mount bushing on the top and bottom of the fuel filter mounting holes.
Unclip lines at rear side of fuel filter.
Disconnect harness connector for Flexible Fuel (FF) Sensor G133 and remove fuel filter. 
Installing
Installation is in reverse order of removal. Note the following:
Replace seal between connection and fuel filter cover.
Tighten sealing plug of water drain connection to 3 Nm.
Fill with coolant Cooling system, draining and filling . 
Marty(sorry no pic's)


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Volkswagen > Touareg > 2004-2006
5.0 Liter V10 2V TDI PD Engine Mechanical, Fuel Injection Glow Plug, Engine Code(s): BKW, BWF
20 - Fuel supply system componentsRules for cleanlinessWhen working on the fuel supply/injection system, pay careful attention to the following "7 rules" of cleanliness: 
Thoroughly clean all connections and the surrounding area before disconnecting.
Place parts that have been removed on a clean surface and cover them. Do not use fluffy cloths!
Carefully cover over opened components or seal, if repairs are not performed immediately.
Only install clean components: Only unpack replacement parts immediately prior to installation. Do not use parts that have been stored loose (e.g. in tool boxes etc.).
Supplied transport and protective packaging and sealing caps should only be removed immediately before installing. 
When the system is open: Avoid working with compressed air if possible. Do not move vehicle unless absolutely necessary.
In addition, do not let diesel fuel flow onto coolant hoses. If necessary, the hoses must be cleaned again immediately. Replace corroded hoses.
Copyright © 2006 Volkswagen of America, Inc. and Bentley Publishers. All rights reserved. Last processed: 
Marty


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Volkswagen > Touareg > 2004-2006
5.0 Liter V10 2V TDI PD Engine Mechanical, Fuel Injection Glow Plug, Engine Code(s): BKW, BWF
20 - Fuel supply system componentsFuel filter, (vehicles with engine code BWF), assembly overviewConnection diagram for fuel hoses in engine compartment Fuel hoses in engine compartment, vehicles with engine code BKW, connection diagram 
Coolant hose connection diagram Coolant hose connection diagram, vehicles with engine code BWF 
1 - Fuel line
Blue or with blue marking
Ensure seated tightly
2 - Fuel supply line
White or with white markings
Ensure seated tightly
3 - Locking bolt, 5 Nm
4 - Seal
Replace
5 - Water drain connection
To drain water, extract approx. 100 cm 3 using suction pump VAS 5226 . 
6 - Fuel filter cover
Note installation position
Only possible to install in one position
7 - Seal
Replace
8 - Fuel filter insert
Observe change intervals Repair Manual, Maintenance 
9 - 8 Nm
10 - Seal
Note installation position
Replace
11 - Fuel filter
12 - Bracket
13 - 50 Nm plus an additional 1 / 4 turn (90 ° ) 
Replace
14 - Coolant hose
Ensure seated tightly
15 - Fuel return line
Blue or with blue marking
Ensure seated tightly
16 - Fuel cooler
17 - Fuel return line
Blue or with blue marking
Ensure seated tightly
18 - Fuel supply line
White or with white markings
Ensure seated tightly
Copyright © 2006 Volkswagen of America, Inc. and Bentley Publishers. All rights reserved. Last processed: 
Marty


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Bentley shows 2 filter systems,one is single filter,other is tandem(dual) filters. Marty


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (depiry)*

He has the single filter. Spending a few bucks so he can access this and much more information on the Bentley online manual would be very useful to him; even though you were kind to reprint as much as you could less the schematics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V10)*

Thank you for your help. I did spend the few bucks to purchase the on-line manual. My Fuel Filter is the single filter, however I don't see the spring in the schematics. This leads me to believe that I may have boldly gone where I should not have. I had ass_u_Me_D that the fuel filter was inside the canister, not the cannister itself.
I may try to post pictures later today, before I have it towed to the shop - if it's not to painful







.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (biorig)*

Don't know if this will help you:










_Modified by spockcat at 1:25 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockat:
Thanks. I think that schematic is of the oil filter, not the fuel filter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (biorig)*

DUH. My bad. I'll check and replace it ASAP. I guess I was thinking about the V10 oil change thread posted today.

_Quote, originally posted by *biorig* »_Spockat:
Thanks. I think that schematic is of the oil filter, not the fuel filter.

EDIT: Above schematic replaced.


_Modified by spockcat at 1:26 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I want to thank everyone for their helpful posts. I ended up having it towed to the dealer for proper repair and replacement. My lessons learned:
1) Just 'cause I have a Torx fitting in my toolkit doesn't mean that I should use it
2) The fuel filter cannister is replaced in total...do not disassemble!
The bill for my repair has gone to my biodiesel supplier (that's a whole different story!).
I am glad to say that we are back the road and running well!
Aaron


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (biorig)*

So the filter element is not replaceable by itself then...from what you are telling us.
Yes?
Thanks for the info and good to know you're all fixed up.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (DCC)*

Correct. The element is installed in the factory.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (biorig)*

biorig, this makes no sense if you read the Bentley manual it clearly shows/describes how to replace the element and seal, not the complete housing and assembly?!


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (V10)*

The diagram in the Bentley manual (shown above) does not show the giant spring that sits within the element. At the base of the element, there is a 1 inch diameter spring approximately 6 inches long. At the bottom of the cannister there is a bracket that the element is supposed to clip into, once the spring is compressed. This is done at the factory. 
I should have taken pictures because it is definitely different than the Bentley diagram.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (biorig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biorig* »_The diagram in the Bentley manual (shown above) does not show the giant spring that sits within the element. At the base of the element, there is a 1 inch diameter spring approximately 6 inches long. At the bottom of the cannister there is a bracket that the element is supposed to clip into, once the spring is compressed. This is done at the factory. 
I should have taken pictures because it is definitely different than the Bentley diagram.

What is the part cost for the filter element vs the entire unit?


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (AsianDude)*

The filter cost $84.80.


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (biorig)*

Well I replaced my element only in 20 mins.
IF, as your dealer says, you should only replace the whole unit (#1 in diag above and $240) then why do they sell the element (#2 and only $80)?
Sorry to hear about your issue with the spring but your dealer is giving you a line.


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (orttauq)*

Please provide a step by step procedure for fuel filter replacement.
We should add that to the FAQ.
Also, is the fuel filter for the '06 the same as a single one from the '04 V10?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (teutonicv10)*

Anyone replaced the fuel filter on a '06 V10?
I have the cover off, but can't get the filter out.
Any help appreciated.


----------

